# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox V1.12 Updated ! Perfect support MTK | SPD | Mstar | Coolsand ............

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool    _What's New - Added Support
+_ *Add the MT625A new CPU Support (COM and USB) for MTK*_
+_ *MTK add MT625A (COM and USB)read / write flash all support*_
+_ *MTK IMEI Change and Unlock all support for MT625A*_
+_ *Coolsand Imei Repairing Improved*_
+_ *coolsand format Improved*_
+_ *Coolsand Unlock Improved*_
+_ *mstar find password Improved*_
+_ *SPD Screenlock Improved*_
+_ *Update USB Mode and Enhance the connection speed*_
+_ *Improved Activate/license*   
Download link 1 Win rar format *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *How to New pinfinder Pin Selector  
Example SPD *    *Example MSTAR*   *iff you like piranhabox like in facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Br.
Piranhabox

----------


## gdora

مشكورين كثير

----------

